# Dont Get It..



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

i have a 16v 2.0 built to 2.2 turbo i was trying to put on the timing belt but cant seem to find it the right one i tried 1.8 16v i tried 2.0 1.6v im still way off almost an inch.. anyone has a solution to this mess? opcorn: 

thanks..











http://i43.tinypic.com/23s6ng4.jpg


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

This is the W8 engine forum, doubt you will get any answers here..

try the timingbelt for the ABF tallblock, its longer


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

weejunGL said:


> This is the W8 engine forum, doubt you will get any answers here..
> 
> try the timingbelt for the ABF tallblock, its longer


Damn :banghead: I didnt even notice thank you sir and happy thanksgiving ..


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

weejunGL said:


> This is the W8 engine forum, doubt you will get any answers here..
> 
> try the timingbelt for the ABF tallblock, its longer


what car is that ABF timing belt from?


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone know where i can get a ABF timing belt from what vehicle carries it? 


thanks...


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

have your thread moved.. or start a new one at the right place, maybe someone will read it..


the ABF is the Euorpean 150HP 2.0L 16v engine..

probably the same timingbelt on the 1.8 20V Turbo engines too


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

weejunGL said:


> have your thread moved.. or start a new one at the right place, maybe someone will read it..
> 
> 
> the ABF is the Euorpean 150HP 2.0L 16v engine..
> ...


Ive ordered a 1.8t 20v timing belt will get it tomorrow hopefully it fits ive heard I slightly longer..hopefully does the job its 4th belt :banghead:


----------



## BKNY312 (Jul 7, 2013)

got it to work 2002 1.8t 20v timing belt fits perfect thanks to those who helped...


----------

